
Microsoft’s Azure Stack private cloud platform is ready for its first customers - perseusprime11
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/10/microsofts-azure-stack-on-premise-cloud-platform-is-ready-for-its-first-customers/
======
magacloud
Double clicking on Azure Stack: [http://www.actoncloud.com/blog/azure-
stack/](http://www.actoncloud.com/blog/azure-stack/)

